# pudiera / pudiese



## Churchil

> Nota della moderazione:
> Per favore, quando ti sorge un altro dubbio, ricorda di aprire un nuovo thread.
> La discussione è nata qui.


Perché sarebbe scorretto impiegare il condizionale come l'ho impiegato?, perché in spagnolo si dice "querría saber si alguien podría" (vorrei sapere se qualcuno potrebbe) e sarebbe erroneo dire "querría saber si alguien pudiese" (vorrei sapere se qualcuno potesse).

_Salve, vorrei sapere se qualcuno potrebbe ( potesse ) dirmi come si dice in italiano quest'espressione colloquiale (se esiste ovviamente), la quale fa riferimento a una persona che ha bisogno di drogarsi per placare il dolore e l'ansia che gli provocano non prendere droghe perché il suo organismo si é abituato a riceverle. L'espressione tecnica corrispondente é "sindrome di astinenza". Per esempio, in portoghese si dice "Ter a sede", cioè, "Avere la sete". Ciao._


----------



## metiu23

Churchil said:


> Grazie mille, metiu, adesso un'altra domanda se non ti da fastidio. Perché sarebbe scorretto impiegare il condizionale come l'ho impiegato?, perché in spagnolo si dice "querría saber si alguien podría" (vorrei sapere se qualcuno potrebbe) e sarebbe erroneo dire "querría saber si alguien pudiese" (vorrei sapere se qualcuno potesse).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Salve, vorrei sapere se qualcuno potrebbe ( potesse ) dirmi come si dice in italiano quest'espressione colloquiale (se esiste ovviamente), la quale fa riferimento a una persona che ha bisogno di drogarsi per placare il dolore e l'ansia che gli provocano non prendere droghe perché il suo organismo si é abituato a riceverle. L'espressione tecnica corrispondente é "sindrome di astinenza". Per esempio, in portoghese si dice "Ter a sede", cioè, "Avere la sete". Ciao._



Allora, se non mi sbaglio, è lo spagnolo che ti trae in inganno. Se pensi alla lingua inglese sarebbe: " I would like to know if someone could tell me.. ".
Come vedi è una "If-clause" di secondo ordine e quindi vuole la struttura "If-congiuntivo e poi condizionale". 
In italiano è lo stesso: " se qualcuno potesse dirmi... vorrei sapere".
In spagnolo penso che sia un po' diverso: non conosco perfettamente la grammatica, ma so di questo piccolo gioco di tempi verbali. Effettivamente io avrei tradotto "querría saber si alguien pudiese" 
Ciao!


----------



## neutrino2

Perchè dici che è sbagliato? "Vorrei sapere se qualcuno potrebbe" a me sembra giusto, è la forma indiretta dell'interrogativa: "Qualcuno potrebbe...?"


----------



## metiu23

neutrino2 said:


> Perchè dici che è sbagliato? "Vorrei sapere se qualcuno potrebbe" a me sembra giusto, è la forma indiretta dell'interrogativa: "Qualcuno potrebbe...?"



Oddio, ora mi metti il dubbio. Io penso che se l'interrogativa è da sola nella frase allora ci va tranquillamente il condizionale:
" Qualcuno potrebbe dirmi dove si trova .... ".

Ma se l'interrogativa è dipendente da una principale espressa con il condizionale, allora penso che non ci siano dubbi che ci vada il congiuntivo in quanto diventa una struttura If-clause di second'ordine.


----------



## neutrino2

Premesso che non ho mai studiato nulla di grammatica italiana, al di là di elementari e  medie , così a occhio io direi che sono due strutture diverse:
1. Se qualcuno potesse dirmi questa cosa, sarei contento
2. Vorrei sapere se qualcuno potrebbe dirmi questa cosa

Non so bene cosa voglia dire If-clause di second'ordine , ma forse è la frase tipo 1?


----------



## metiu23

neutrino2 said:


> Premesso che non ho mai studiato nulla di grammatica italiana, al di là di elementari e  medie , così a occhio io direi che sono due strutture diverse:
> 1. Se qualcuno potesse dirmi questa cosa, sarei contento
> 2. Vorrei sapere se qualcuno potrebbe dirmi questa cosa
> 
> Non so bene cosa voglia dire If-clause di second'ordine , ma forse è la frase tipo 1?



Esatto è la frase di tipo 1.

Qui trovi spiegate le if-clause:

http://www.kfmaas.de/gram_if.html

Ciao ciao!


----------



## Neuromante

Yo, en español, diría:
Quisiera saber si alguien puede decirme...


----------



## Queen Elizabeth

Neuromante said:


> Yo, en español, diría:
> Quisiera saber si alguien puede decirme...


 
Infatti anche in italiano io direi: "vorrei sapere se qualcuno può dirmi"


----------



## Coccibella

Ciao!
Si tratta del periodo ipotetico che esprime possibilità, la subordinata introdotta dal "se" si chiama protasi, la principale apodosi.
_vorrei sapere se qualcuno __potesse dirmi _
L'apodosi richiede il condizionale, la protasi richiede il congiuntivo (in questo caso imperfetto). 
Saluti!


----------



## Cnaeius

Coccibella said:


> Ciao!
> Si tratta del periodo ipotetico che esprime possibilità, la subordinata introdotta dal "se" si chiama protasi, la principale apodosi.
> _vorrei sapere se qualcuno __potesse dirmi _
> L'apodosi richiede il condizionale, la protasi richiede il congiuntivo (in questo caso imperfetto).
> Saluti!



No ragazzi, qui il periodo ipotetico non c'entra nulla... Cioè c'entrerebbe se la frase fosse:
"Vorrei sapere, se qualcuno potesse dirmelo, come ..."  E il come dipendesse da sapere. Ma non è questo il senso.

Si tratta come qualcuno ha detto sopra, di una interrogativa indiretta, e in queste caso particolare, sinceramente, non ci vedo male nè "possa", nè "può", anche se, letto tutto il periodo, mi sembra che in questo caso "può" ci stia meglio. "Potesse", lo capisco, da una sfumatura desiderativa (lo stesso tipo imperfetto di "oh se potesse!"), però sinceramente lo trovo molto difficile da giustificare grammaticalmente. Sinceramente "potrebbe" non mi suona per niente.


----------



## Coccibella

Sicuro? beh *comunque* non so se è per il fatto che ci sia "se" ma qui ci vuole il congiuntivo...a mio parere...anche l'indicativo, soprattutto se si crea una specie d'inciso.. "vorrei sapere, se qualcuno potesse/può dirmelo,..." però qui è diverso quindi non saprei...


----------



## Cnaeius

Coccibella said:


> Sicuro? beh *comunque* non so se è per il fatto che ci sia "se" ma qui ci vuole il congiuntivo...a mio parere...anche l'indicativo, soprattutto se si crea una specie d'inciso.. "vorrei sapere, se qualcuno potesse/può dirmelo,..." però qui è diverso quindi non saprei...



Se è un inciso, come ho scritto sopra e tu scrivi qui, sono d'accordo con te:

_ Vorrei sapere*,* se qualcuno potesse dirmelo*, *come si dice.._

Ma la frase in esame, per come la leggo, è differente:

_vorrei sapere se qualcuno potesse dirmi come si dice in italiano 

_C'è una subordinata di 1o (se qualcuno..) e 2o grado (come si dice...). In quest'ultima frase mi sembra più corretto "può" (o "possa", ma visto tutto il senso mi sembra meglio "può"). Nella precedente, senza alcun dubbio "potesse" (dando una sfumatura desiderativa o ipotetica) oppure "può" senza quelle sfumature. Tuttavia nella seconda non mi sento neanche  di tagliare del tutto il "potesse"


----------



## reys

Neuromante said:


> Yo, en español, diría:
> Quisiera saber si alguien puede decirme...



Yo también lo diría así, Neuro. Con el "pudiese" ya es muy exagerada la redundancia de duda o posibilidad, no crees?

Saludos!


----------

